# Instajacja zinrtegrowanej karty muzycznej

## Husio

Witam, mam problem z dzwiekiem.

Wkompilowalem w jadro obsluge mojej karty dzwiekowej [VIA na plycie glownej], ale dalej nie mam dzwieku. Na aRts utwory odtwarzaja sie ale nic nie slychac. Natomiast na ALSA albo aKodeEngine nie chce nawet grac.

----------

## Xax

Zakladajac ze wkapilowales to co trzeba i jak trzeba, prawdopodobnie masz wyciszone kanaly na karcie, najczestszy problem. Polecam alsamixer z pakietu alsa-utils.

Oczywiscie skonfigurowales system, alsaconf albo z palucha  :Wink: 

PS Wywal arts, to dziadostwo tylko przynosci klopoty a bez tego da sie zyc, mozesz mi wierzyc.

----------

## 13Homer

Ja mam laptopa, też kartę na płycie, ale nie udało mi się nigdy uruchomić ALSA, korzystam z OSS. Dziłą na tym xine. mplayer,  xmms i JoeQuake.

Szkoda mi czasu na zabawę z ALSA, zajme się tym, jak wywalą kompletnie OSS.

A z tymi wyciszonymi kanałami to mogę tylko potwierdzić, sam przez to przeszedłem :)

----------

